# Ikariam



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Does anybody know how to find the towns of a player?


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Just make sure you put the right world and site (epsilon and ikariam.com etc.) in:

http://ikariam.ogame-world.com/suche.php?view=suche_spieler&land=en


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

you are aware the use of the above tool is now banned and anyone found to be using it will receive an instant ban on Ikariam.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, definitely don't use it or you'll get banned. Quite how they'd know you are using it is another matter.


----------

